# What an incredible weekend!



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

This weekend saw me see two amazing gigs in the space of a couple of days

First up was on Friday night in Sheffield at The Plug, a local lad (to me) from Nottingham called Callum Burrows who's also known as Saint Raymond. Some may know a couple of his songs from either FIFA 15 or the River Island advert.

Being only 20 I still can't believe how well he's doing, he mentioned playing the smaller stage last year so was a big step up for him and he felt humbled by the crowd. Band was spot on too and he's one of them artists that sounds pretty much exactly the same on the album. For £13 it was a cracking gig and would recommend to anyone when he next tours:thumb:




















Next up was a gig that I had been looking forward too for months since hearing their tour announcement. I had struggled and struggled to get tickets but thankfully managed to get 2 standing tickets for Mumford and Sons so was so happy!

They was everything and more than I expected, having heard nothing but good things about them performing live they still blew me away. Having seen numerous bands such as Metallica and Iron Maiden, these were by far the best band I have seen live. They played about 1 hour and 50 and the atmosphere was incredible from start to finish and I loved it!

















Sorry about the iPhone photos but aren't too bad, couldn't find how to post a video so I've made an album here:

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/JamieKirk6/library/Mumford and Sons?sort=3&page=1

Jamie


----------

